# Trying to reproduce 'Leibniz' butter biscuits at home



## celloverp (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas on how to reproduce the texture of any of several commercially made butter cookies like 'Leibniz', "Le Petit Ecolier", etc.?   I've tried a bunch of different flat butter cookie recipes, and none of them even come close to the crisp almost cracker-like texture of these cookies.    Most of the recipes I tried come closer to a shortbread texture, which is pretty different.

Any suggestions to make such a cookie?

Cheers,

Cello


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It always reminded me of a more refined, richer graham cracker.


----------



## celloverp (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah you know I had a similar thought.   I think trying a graham cracker recipe with white flour might be worthwhile.  I'll give it a go.

Cello


----------

